# Wish me luck



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well guys, just had a phone call from Birmingham hospital that they have a Donor for me so this will be my third time in 3 weeks that I have had a call since being on the list for 7weeks now:wall: so if it goes ahead then I might see some of you down at WaxStock :thumb: so wish me luck and if any GB put my name down goodbye:wave:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Good luck mate ,hope all goes well and you are back detailing soon:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Good luck mate ,hope all goes well and you are back detailing soon:thumb:


Cheers mate:thumb:, going now:wave:


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Best wishes mate, hope all goes well and here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Good luck buddy, 3rd times a charm:thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Wish you well!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

All the very best.

Good Luck.

Hope you make it to Waxstock.

Andy.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Good luck hope all goes well


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

All the best, hope it all goes well.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Good luck mate - thinking of you.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck and a speedy recovery,Waxstock awaits you.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Good luck buddy. Hope it all goes well and your back to your best ASAP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you all for your messages, just an up date, am here now in Birmingham transplant ward, the donors organ has been removed and is on route here, the surgeons are very happy at the other end when they removed it saying it was a good match, so what happens now is the team will look at it when it arrives and if they are happy then I should be going down about 12.00, so that's all we know now but my wife will give you all an up date after its done, I just hope am out of ICU for the Grand Prix. Adios emegoes.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck mate, fingers crossed for you! 

Over in no time :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Good luck sir. 
Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Jesus H dude makes me moaning over my man cold this week sound pitiful 

Hope the match is viable, the surgery goes well and you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Good luck mate and i will meet up soon coffee is on me :thumb:


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

best wishes for a speedy recovery mate.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Good luck! Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

All the best. Hope it goes to plan.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

So gutted, the team have just came up this min and said it not going ahead again, they have found that the donor had a cancer on the kidney, so they tested both the kidney and liver and it was the kidney that had the cancer, so it could of contaminated the liver so the risk was to high, I was a inch away from it happening, but that's life. So you all know now what am going through, going back home now,so thanks again to every one for your support and kind words. Chongo.


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

chongo said:


> So gutted, the team have just came up this min and said it not going ahead again, they have found that the donor had a cancer on the kidney, so they tested both the kidney and liver and it was the kidney that had the cancer, so it could of contaminated the liver so the risk was to high, I was a inch away from it happening, but that's life. So you all know now what am going through, going back home now,so thanks again to every one for your support and kind words. Chongo.


So sorry to hear that buddy, must be Heart wrenching for you and your family. Fingers crossed something else will turn up soon for you. In the meantime, try and keep your chin up. Take care.

Warriors.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well that sucks big time, sorry to hear that bud.

In one way I guess it's reassuring to know that the surgeons will only press on when they are fully confident.

PMA mate it will happen


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that mate 
Hope you won't be waiting to long


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Chongo. Atleast they do check everything out first so that's reassuring. Hope you don't have to wait to long mate


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

sorry to hear that and hope all is well in the near future and get sorted


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That is unlucky, will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just going to say great news and wish you all the best then read post#21 and now I'm so gutted for you mate.
Like others have mentioned its good that all these checks are carried out beforehand and fingers crossed you will be called back soon.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear that fella but I guess better finding out now rather than being told after its transplanted!. Hopefully you don't have too long to wait for another go at it mate. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear that buddy, must be awful to go through that chum. 

Hopefully you'll get another call soon. Fingers, toes and all crossed for you bud. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Best wishes mate. I hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

best of luck buddie.


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hope everything goes to plan. Good luck :wave:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Kai96 said:


> Hope everything goes to plan. Good luck :wave:


Thanks but you need to read section 21, it will tell you what happen:thumb:.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Best wishes from me Chongo, hope all goes well and stay positive.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Best wishes from me Chongo, hope all goes well and stay positive.


Cheers bud:thumb: doing some detailing with my mate tomorrow:detailer:
Nothing will stop me detailing, never:thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Absolutly gutted for you mate.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Juke_Fan said:


> Absolutly gutted for you mate.


Thanks Juke-Fan:thumb:, guess what, got back yesterday about 1800 hrs, feeling a bit gutted then last night about 0100 got a phone call from Birmingham to say they have another donor for me, so back down again, and as I arrived out of the lift at the ward with my wife and daughter a phone call from the donor team to say sorry it's just been cancelled :wall::wall::wall: I am now the only one in the country now with my rear blood group were I can take any liver from any blood group, so it puts me at the top of the list:thumb: the team doctor said now I could get a call every day till I get transplanted, so it means up and down from Liverpool to Birmingham a lot:car::car:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

You are certainly having a hard time of it, will keep my fingers crossed for you. All those extra miles will mean more detailing you know!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ach jeez mate that's another bit of a knock. But it's definitely fantastic news that you're top of the transplant list. Keep positive chum. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

Glad ure top of the list dude


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Good luck mate, hope you feel better very SOON!!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I think you should ask them for a free facelift and knob extension for all the inconvenience.  
Best wishes to you, when it eventually happens


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Berylburton said:


> I think you should ask them for a free facelift and knob extension for all the inconvenience.
> Best wishes to you, when it eventually happens


:lol::lol::lol::lol: got them last year, same time as Hufty:lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry I haven't responded sooner chongo, but I've not been around very much over the past few weeks.

I'm kind of sorry to hear the news that you didn't get 'sorted' at the time you were posting this, but on the other side, I'm glad you didn't get the dodgy liver....that would've been even worse, imo!

I hope they find the right donor for you soon mate, and that you're better asap :thumb:


----------



## carling51 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thinking of you Chongo , my mate is waiting for a double lung transplant with Birmingham we have to travel from Swansea , we know what it's like for you buddy only to get there and get told sorry not today I'm gutted for my mate , the team up there are fabulous , keep us up to date if you can


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you to get everything sorted and you are fully fit very soon.

All the best.

Andy.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

carling51 said:


> Thinking of you Chongo , my mate is waiting for a double lung transplant with Birmingham we have to travel from Swansea , we know what it's like for you buddy only to get there and get told sorry not today I'm gutted for my mate , the team up there are fabulous , keep us up to date if you can


Thanks mate:thumb::thumb: the transplant team our fantastic and are very understanding people, they see this all the time, people not getting the OP, but the traveling really doesn't bother me at all, but it is taking a lot out of my wife daughter lately, so if I have to go every single day, then I would:thumb: it's a case if I don't have it then I think we all know what will happen in the future. My whole fam now are concidering being a donor now, things might change one day, but it could change some else life :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

You will get there bud, I thought you had the nose extension and balls pinned back to make it look bigger. At least you don't have to travel in the golf r yet !


----------



## Graham225 (Jul 18, 2011)

All the very best


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Very best of luck mate sounds like you have had some bad luck so lets hope it changes fr you, all the best buddie


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Good luck chongo. All the best.

Richard


----------



## Matt_King (Jul 7, 2016)

Good luck!!! All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

